# First Look IM Work Train



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

I just got it out of the box and thought I would share these pictures of the ATSF set.
I think they are very well done and a great asset to any roster.





































Mike


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Mike,

That's great looking ... I especially like the open-cab layout of the crane car.

Thanks for sharing,

TJ


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey Fifer, 

*Very* nice work train set... :thumbsup:

Maintenance of Way and specialized industrial rolling stock are my favorites. What engine will you be using to pull (or push) them?

Greg


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

choo choo said:


> Hey Fifer,
> 
> *Very* nice work train set... :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Thanks TJ !!

Greg I will likely use a Zebra stripe RS1.

Mike


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I like the crane.:thumbsup:
cars are nice too.

What color are they?

Crane black? cars gray?


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

big ed said:


> I like the crane.:thumbsup:
> cars are nice too.
> 
> What color are they?
> ...


Black Crane with silver stripes on the back and silver cars.
Typical ATSF early MOW
Thanks , Mike


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Fifer said:


> Black Crane with silver stripes on the back and silver cars.
> Typical ATSF early MOW
> Thanks , Mike



120 ton Brownhoist steam wrecking crane.

Check this out, I think it is HO.










http://www.structuresandtrainsbyfre...ecking-crane-and-a-40-ft-50-ton-flat-car.aspx

I love old cranes.:thumbsup:

Edit, Yes HO


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

big ed said:


> 120 ton Brownhoist steam wrecking crane.
> 
> Check this out, I think it is HO.
> 
> ...


Very Cool .
Mike


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

big ed said:


> 120 ton Brownhoist steam wrecking crane.
> 
> Check this out, I think it is HO.
> 
> ...



Wow that IS nice /) /)
-Art


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

Artieiii said:


> Wow that IS nice /) /)
> -Art


It gives me great ideas!!!


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey Fifer, are you able to post a pic of the work train on the rails with your engine? It would be really cool to see the whole train.

Greg


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

choo choo said:


> Hey Fifer, are you able to post a pic of the work train on the rails with your engine? It would be really cool to see the whole train.
> 
> Greg


OK , Here you go.



















Mike


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

There's a wealth of detail on that one, very nice!


big ed said:


> 120 ton Brownhoist steam wrecking crane.
> 
> Check this out, I think it is HO.
> 
> ...


----------



## dustinb (Sep 20, 2011)

*Trains*

Thats nice detail are you using road bed in your train yard? Looks like you do.


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

dustinb said:


> Thats nice detail are you using road bed in your train yard? Looks like you do.


It is all ballasted Kato Unitrack.
Thanks , Mike


----------



## Big4fan (Aug 29, 2010)

Nice looking indeed!
I also like the yard detail.

JC


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

Big4fan said:


> Nice looking indeed!
> I also like the yard detail.
> 
> JC


Thanks JC , Mike


----------



## Steve441 (Nov 24, 2010)

So Nice Mike!! - Steve


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

Steve441 said:


> So Nice Mike!! - Steve


Thanks Steve , I love MOW equipment but never run it as a train , so it usually just sits in the display case.
Mike


----------

